# IBM Predicts Steampunk May Be The Next Big Thing



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

We are so ahead of our time. I found this article on CNN.com and had to share it with the "Punks" on the forum. 

CNN Article -

No offense to IBM, but a tech company - even one so highly regarded - wouldn't be the first place we'd turn for fashion forecasting. Yet on Monday, the company released the findings of a "social sentiment index" that predicted that "steampunk" would be the next big trend to take hold of the retail industry.

What is steampunk exactly? According to Forbes, it's "a science fiction/fantasy sub-genre that's a style mash-up of 19th century industrialized looks and Victorian flourishes." Sounds fancy. We're more apt to explain it in reference to pop culture: It's Sherlock Holmes meets Wild Wild West, with a dash of Inspector Gadget. Get the picture?

Before we all snicker not-so-quietly about the improbability of this prediction, it's important to note that IBM does have science behind its claim - or at least online metrics. The company analyzed more than a half million posts on message boards, blogs, social media sites and news sources, and found that steampunk actually has quite a following. According to their study, the amount of online discussion about steampunk increased by 11 times between 2009 to 2012. They also note that, since 2010, more than two dozen U.S. department stores and retailers have become "steampunk savvy". Whatever that means.

(MORE: Steampunk: Reclaiming Tech for the Masses)

Furthermore, IBM predicts that during the next two years, "steampunk will shift from low production, high cost 'craft' manufacturing to mass production," meaning that you'll be able to pick up your go-go gadget spectacles in department stores, and not just local thrift shops.

But just because something has gained traction online, does that mean a fashion "trend" is on the horizon? Traditionally, new style trends tend to trickle down slowly from the couture shows in Paris and Milan to ready-to-wear shows at New York Fashion Week to high-end retailers and then - finally - a watered-down version arrives for us commoners in the mainstream.

For steampunk specifically, the high-end influence is already out there. For his Spring 2010 couture show, John Galliano designed a parade of looks for Christian Dior with nods to early 20th century influences - corsets, top hats, flowing thick fabrics, layers of lace and Frankenstein-esque hair and makeup - that are often referenced by steampunk fashionistas.

More recently, Sarah Burton incorporated an updated version of classical Victorian looks into Alexander McQueen's Spring/Summer 2013 runway show at Paris Fashion Week in October, with voluminous, Scarlett O'Hara-inspired gowns, and sexy, see-through corsets, accompanied by some fascinating headwear.

(PHOTOS: Retrospective: John Galliano's Most Memorable Dior Designs)

Even the guys are getting into the action. Prada's Fall/Winter 2012 men's campaign featured several leading men - Gary Oldman, Garrett Hedlund, Jamie Bell and Willem Dafoe - dressed to kill in heavily tailored, steampunk-style suits (railroad stripes included).

So perhaps IBM's seemingly out-of-touch prediction isn't so wild after all. In fact, the steampunk style might already be leaking into the mainstream, at least according to Pinterest. A quick search on the social site uncovered many boards dedicated to this semi-cultural style (see here and here for some great ones). While the look still seems to be more costume-focused than everyday wear, we wouldn't be surprised to see some aspects of steampunk gain traction in the coming years.

The moral of the story here is that if you ever wanted to embrace your inner Helena Bonham Carter (and don't we all want to?), there's no better time than the present to bring back the past.

Read more: http://style.time.com/2013/01/17/will-steampunk-really-be-the-next-big-fashion-trend/#ixzz2IGvQQblG


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I though steampunk was already mainstream


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> I though steampunk was already mainstream


Me, too. Here's hoping Steampunkins become an absolute MUST HAVE for every Halloween for the next 10 years!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I love steampunk, it's romantic and gritty all mixed together!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Not only has steampunk BEEN mainstream for well over a year but like zombies it has jumped the proverbial shark. Lately I've been utterly sick of seeing both - and I've built at least one steampunk-ish prop and have an "I Love Zombies" bumper sticker. But it's gotten to the point where I can't even blink online and there are zombies and steampunk.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Terrormaster said:


> Not only has steampunk BEEN mainstream for well over a year but like zombies it has jumped the proverbial shark. Lately I've been utterly sick of seeing both - and I've built at least one steampunk-ish prop and have an "I Love Zombies" bumper sticker. But it's gotten to the point where I can't even blink online and there are zombies and steampunk.


So Steampunk Zombies will be the next fad?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh Spooky1, steampunk zombies, bring 'em!!


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hmmmm Steampunk Zombies. Sounds intresting. this coming from the woman who designed a mad scientst lab (sp and to early to care) and creatures just to be told oh wow your going to build a steampunk haunt. 'What?' yha I live in my bubble world had no idea what Steampunk was at the time. getting educated quick though. Oh wait there is a Steampunk zombie. Zed the Zombie man servant with the League of Steam. Look it up.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> So Steampunk Zombies will be the next fad?












WHAT was I thinking?! :googly:


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

steampunk zombie


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

QueenRuby, that was fun!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Must be why I like the Warehouse 13 show. Lots of steampunk there.


----------

